# Eddie Murphy Set to Play as The Riddler



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 18, 2008)

Source
10 char moar


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Munken (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 18, 2008)

after heath as the joker i will wait and see


----------



## Autumn Sky (Dec 18, 2008)

das whassup

Johnny Depp wouldve been a great riddler. possibly ;-)


----------



## Gooba (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't believe it.


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2008)

That's funny.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 18, 2008)

Says it's not true.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 18, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Says it's not true.



Oh, you bitch. 

I could see it now. Wonder who it would be though. Carey was an excellent Riddler.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 18, 2008)

> Shia LeBeouf is reportedly said to have signed up to play Robin


Bale said he'd walk if they include Robin.


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2008)

I MEAN IT. GUY PEARCE AS RIDDLER.

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!



Gooba said:


> Bale said he'd walk if they include Robin.



When I read that, I was 110% sure that this article was a giant piece of false shit.

Even Nolan said he wouldn't use Robin.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 18, 2008)

They don't need a Robin. Batman is good enough for now.


----------



## Autumn Sky (Dec 18, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Says it's not true.



way to ruin my hopes and dreams


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 18, 2008)

Robin would ruin the movie. Robin always ruins the movie.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 18, 2008)

Now a Catwoman, I could probably see that not ruining the movie. Too bad that Heath died. R.I.P.

Imagine a Joker/Riddler Combo.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 18, 2008)

Chee said:


> I MEAN IT. GUY PEARCE AS RIDDLER.
> 
> HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> ...



Yeah, Guy Pearce(if he's the guy Im thinking of) would be a good Riddler. He was the dude in Momento, right?

Nolan said he wouldn't use Robin, Bale said he wouldn't use Robin, Nolan isn't even sure if he wants to do a sequel and Bale said if Nolan wouldn't do it, he probably wouldn't do it.......

So yeah, I doubt anyone would try to force Nolan to include Robin....I do find it interesting that Bale respects Nolan that much, and apparently vice versa(As Nolan keeps working with him). I hear Bale is quite an egomaniac. In fact, I've heard that he was kind of a dick on the set of the Terminator movie(but the main actress defended him so who knows). Whenever I see Bale in interviews though he always strikes me as having a heavy ego. 

It's always cool to see director/actor teams.


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah, Guy Pearce(if he's the guy Im thinking of) would be a good Riddler. He was the dude in Momento, right?
> 
> Nolan said he wouldn't use Robin, Bale said he wouldn't use Robin, Nolan isn't even sure if he wants to do a sequel and Bale said if Nolan wouldn't do it, he probably wouldn't do it.......
> 
> ...



Yup, Guy is the guy from Memento. 
He had some really shitty movies but he's a great actor.

Bale reminds me of a jock at a highschool. It's not a bad thing, he just has this...ego like you mentioned.


----------



## Autumn Sky (Dec 18, 2008)

Bale's ego is more similar to an apathetic loner than a jock.

Robin would definitely kill it >_>


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2008)

A sexy apathetic loner.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 18, 2008)

Why so serious?


----------



## batanga (Dec 18, 2008)

Anyone who thinks this is legit is just


----------



## blackshikamaru (Dec 18, 2008)

Robin wouldn't ruin this franchise he would improve it if anything. 

Imagine a young boy in booty shorts swinging through the financial district of Gotham and thwarting crime! Everyones fantasy!


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 18, 2008)

lol, that would be like those two dorky police officers appearing in "Last House on the Left". It was like characters from Smokey and the Bandit accidently walked into a rape movie......


----------



## Autumn Sky (Dec 18, 2008)

> Imagine a young boy in booty shorts swinging through the financial district of Gotham and thwarting crime! Everyones fantasy!



not really


----------



## Vault (Dec 18, 2008)

im not doubting Nolan anymore 

i remember goign wtf when i heard heath was joker


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 18, 2008)

Actually, I wouldn't mind him as The Riddler.

He'd be good with his crazy laughs, body lanuague...

But I can understand why some people are simply shocked at that new.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 18, 2008)

i saw that bull shit when it said robin


----------



## Jimin (Dec 18, 2008)

Isn't the Riddler white? I love the liberties people take with movies now. But I like Eddie and I think it might work.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2008)

Guy Pierce would be a good Riddler.  I agree with that suggestion.  He was tremendous in Memento and in LA Confidential.  I would like to see him in something this major.


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2008)

Portia said:


> im not doubting Nolan anymore
> 
> i remember goign wtf when i heard heath was joker



Have you read the article? It's a bunch of bullshit.

Not doubting Nolan doesn't have to make you believe that Eddie is actually going to be the Riddler. I'm waiting until Nolan himself confirms it, not some dumb yellow journalist.



Rukia said:


> Guy Pierce would be a good Riddler.  I agree with that suggestion.  He was tremendous in Memento and in LA Confidential.  I would like to see him in something this major.



I'd probably girl-fap to him 10x more if he did. 





















Anyways, I gotta see LA Confidential. So much movies, so little time.


----------



## Grape (Dec 18, 2008)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> They don't need a Robin. Batman is good enough for nowEVER.





Lol Shia Lebeouf...in a Nolan movie?


Oh, how April fools has come so late this year


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2008)

They are just grabbing big name actors out of their ass. Next thing you know Will Smith is going to be catwoman.


----------



## Koi (Dec 18, 2008)

I stopped when it said that The Sun reported the news.


----------



## Dave (Dec 18, 2008)

fake fake fake as sooon as i saw *the sun*


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 19, 2008)

I hope a Robin-esque shows up in the Nolanverse. Nightwing > *


----------



## Proxy (Dec 19, 2008)

So who else is considered...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 19, 2008)

Eddie hasn't been hot in 10 years.


----------



## Batman (Dec 19, 2008)

lol fake story is funny.

Though I wouldn't mind seeing Nolan's take on Robin. I really want to see someone write a good boy wonder for cinema, but it probably won't happen.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 19, 2008)

Why not just ask Jim Carrey to take up the role again, he was brilliant at it.


----------



## Seany (Dec 19, 2008)

The only thing Eddie Murphy can do is play fat people and an annoying donkey.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 19, 2008)

Mr. Toon said:


> The only thing Eddie Murphy can do is play fat people and an annoying donkey.



And a red dragon


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2008)

Black Fenix said:


> Why not just ask Jim Carrey to take up the role again, he was brilliant at it.



Oh jeeze, let someone else take on the Riddler.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 19, 2008)

I heard Jim Carrey doesn't like to repeat roles anyways. Although Ace Ventura was an exception.


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2008)

Even if he didn't repeat roles I wouldn't want him to do it again. 

It's like saying Jack Nicholson should do the Joker again because he was good at it before. But no, they chose Heath Ledger. Give the roles to someone new.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 19, 2008)

Either way, Nicholson is too old to play Joker.

In the tone of Nolan, he wouldn't work. Burtons film had a more comic book feel to it, so his performance was fine.

I think Jim Carrey is a good actor, but he REALLY annoyed me in Batman forever(I reviewed it!: Link removed)

He was just like the Joker in terms of being over-the-top, but even more annoying. Nicholsons Joker at least had moments of being cruel and menacing. The only scene where the Riddler was kind of menacing was near the end when he has the final showdown with Batman. What was even more annoying is that Two Face was also annoying. What an annoying movie......

Either way, I say hire someone you wouldn't expect. I don't want a hammy, comical character. Nor do I want a watered down version of Heath's Joker(which I always kind of thought Riddler was). Personally, I think the third movie should focus entirely on Batman, like "Batman Begins" did.

Then make the villain(s) simply part of his development, like Scarecrow was.


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2008)

Exactly my thoughts Martial.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 19, 2008)

I'd think Johnny Depp would make a good Edward.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 19, 2008)

Stark said:


> I'd think Johnny Depp would make a good Edward.



nah forget depp

David Hyde Pierce should be riddler


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2008)

I hate hearing those damn Johnny Depp comments. 

He's a good actor, but come on! He's been in almost every single blockbuster film to date. It's getting annoying, I wanna see someone unknown take the role.



> David Hyde Pierce



You can't be serious.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> I hate hearing those damn Johnny Depp comments.
> 
> He's a good actor, but come on! He's been in almost every single blockbuster film to date. It's getting annoying, I wanna see someone unknown take the role.
> 
> ...



do you know anything about the riddler ? his physique ? his intelligence

David Hyde Pierce  is perfect


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2008)

Oooh yea, they are _so_ identical twins.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 19, 2008)

David Hyde Pierce wouldn't make a bad Riddler. He's supposed to be a twig with an eccentric personality after all.


LOL @ Comparing him to the comic version. I'm sure he looks like one of the hundreds of takes on the character.


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2008)

His tons of wrinkles will form a question mark.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> Oooh yea, they are _so_ identical twins.



it wiil work...David Hyde Pierce aint my fave actor but he plays intelligent characters very well

and the riddler is an intelligent character


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2008)

Intelligent? He'd just do that Frasier crap, and that's all I'd see him as.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 19, 2008)

I wonder who would make a good Robin.


The Riddler's supposed to come off as some weirdo who would just be some harmless nerd if he wasn't so into crime. D.H. Pierce is the perfect weird harmless nerd.


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2008)

See, you guys are just naming people off the top of your heads that fit the personality/image of the Riddler. Heath Ledger didn't resemble the Joker in any way but he pulled if off magnificently. Actors are supposed to adapt any kind of character, not just stick to one type of character, that's what Pierce comes off as. A one trick pony.

No Robin.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> Heath Ledger didn't resemble the Joker in any way


Comic book characters look different every time someone new picks up a pen. If you mean portrayal then Ledger resembled many version of the Joker.



> No Robin.



He's an essential part of Batman.


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2008)

Heath Ledger as a person doesn't reflect creepy, scary or mean at all. Given his film credits before TDK he usually played nice pretty boys (with a few exceptions like Candy) so it was an odd actor to cast for. 

You guys are saying that Pierce resembles intelligent nerd kind of character and because of that he should play the Riddler. I've said this many times before, I wanna see someone not well known take the role, like Heath Ledger did.

Robin doesn't work for Nolan's universe. Might in the comic book world, but Nolan is taking this more...realistically. So no little boys in tights alone with a full grown man in a dark cave.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> Robin doesn't work for Nolan's universe. Might in the comic book world, but Nolan is taking this more...realistically. So no little boys in tights alone with a full grown man in a dark cave.



Robin's not a kid, he's some old ass teenager.


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2008)

And he's still underaged with a full grown man...alone...in a dark cave...


----------



## batanga (Dec 19, 2008)

Michael Emerson would be a cool Riddler.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 19, 2008)

You mean alone with his Dad in his mansions basement.

Taye Diggs for Riddler.


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2008)

> Michael Emerson


Not diggin' it.





mystictrunks said:


> *You mean alone with his Dad in his mansions basement.*
> 
> Taye Diggs for Riddler.



lol whut?


----------



## batanga (Dec 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> Not diggin' it.


I'll make you


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2008)

Convince me then.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> lol whut?



Batman's adopted all the Robin's as sons, except THAT one. The batcave is just in his basement.


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2008)

Doesn't stop that from making it extremely gay.

I'm against sidekicks anyways. I just like the main man.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> Doesn't stop that from making it extremely gay.
> 
> I'm against sidekicks anyways. I just like the main man.



Sidekicks are an important and interesting aspect of Batman. They make him all the more human and are the only plausible way his war on crime can continue after he passes his prime. 

Just toss in some old ass 16 year old Robin like Tim Drake as his next door neighbor,or some barely related guy like Azrael or Orpheus for a sidekick.


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2008)

Exactly why Robin won't be used in Nolan's Batman. His point is that Batman is a symbol for Gotham to take back their city and not for them to forever depend on Batman.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> Exactly why Robin won't be used in Nolan's Batman. His point is that Batman is a symbol for Gotham to take back their city and not for them to forever depend on Batman.



And yet there seems to be a rising number of super criminals. The point of when Batman won't be needed has been addressed and there is no answer as crime doesn't stop. 

You already have Batman knock offs running around Gotham, all you need to do is make one of them competent and you have a sidekick/ally.


----------



## batanga (Dec 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> Convince me then.



[YOUTUBE]LzU3pU2IewA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]fc0w2XEMAYU[/YOUTUBE]



Also, I also hate Robin and most sidekicks. Especially Robin.


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> And yet there seems to be a rising number of super criminals. The point of when Batman won't be needed has been addressed and there is no answer as crime doesn't stop.
> 
> You already have Batman knock offs running around Gotham, all you need to do is make one of them competent and you have a sidekick/ally.



(Cutting out the super criminals like Mr. Freeze because Nolan is obviously not going to do that.) 

Yes, crime doesn't stop, and that's where Gotham growing up and not holding Papa Batsy's hand anymore comes in. Their cops are corrupt, that's why nothing gets done and Batman is currently helping with that. When most of Gotham has an honest police force and the most of the mob bosses are wiped out (I see Penguin coming in at that moment, that'd be interesting) Gotham can stand up on their own two feet. Yes, crime is always going to be there, but they need Batman right now to help but in the future? Batman will just be a symbol that keeps the people of Gotham more...honest.

.......

I have no life. 



batanga said:


> [YOUTUBE]LzU3pU2IewA[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]fc0w2XEMAYU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> ...



Convinced. 
But Guy Pearce is better.


----------



## batanga (Dec 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> But Guy Pearce is better.


Too prettyboy


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2008)

That's what they said about Heath Ledger. 



O HAI THUR SEXY.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> (Cutting out the super criminals like Mr. Freeze because Nolan is obviously not going to do that.)
> 
> Yes, crime doesn't stop, and that's where Gotham growing up and not holding Papa Batsy's hand anymore comes in. Their cops are corrupt, that's why nothing gets done and Batman is currently helping with that. When most of Gotham has an honest police force and the most of the mob bosses are wiped out (I see Penguin coming in at that moment, that'd be interesting) Gotham can stand up on their own two feet. Yes, crime is always going to be there, but they need Batman right now to help but in the future? Batman will just be a symbol that keeps the people of Gotham more...honest.
> 
> ...


There's an infinite number of super crime Bosses like The Penguin that will continue to come to Gotham to expand now that the mob is fucked. You also have way too many "realistic" gimmick villains like The Joker. Batman can't even cab barely keep up with one super criminal tossing in more either means that his opponents become less competent over time, you get some kind of Super Bat, or he gets help.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 19, 2008)

If Bane were to appear in one of the movies, who do you think would be good for the role?


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2008)

Are you talking about Batman comics? Or Nolan's movies? They're significantly different.



> If Bane were to appear in one of the movies, who do you think would be good for the role?



lol, Bane. Probably a wrestler because I don't see any actors that I know packing up so much muscle for a role like that.

Then again, I don't even see Bane working in Nolan universe.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> A
> lol, Bane. Probably a wrestler because I don't see any actors that I know packing up so much muscle for a role like that.
> 
> Then again, I don't even see Bane working in Nolan universe.



Why not? Bane wasn't an idiot you know.


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2008)

I know, it's just that I don't see him working in Nolan's kind of direction. I wouldn't mind if Bane is done, obviously his character would be changed from what was in the comics though so I don't really care.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> I know, it's just that I don't see him working in Nolan's kind of direction. I wouldn't mind if Bane is done, obviously his character would be changed from what was in the comics though so I don't really care.



Bane is perfectly reasonable. Smart mob boss, physical threat to the Bat. Just change venom to generic steroids.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 19, 2008)

it should be *Hush* instead of bane....hush is a childhood friend of Bruce Wayne, and was also born into a wealthy family. Unlike Wayne, however, Elliot hated his parents, despising both his drunk and abusive father and his frail mother, who came from a background of poverty and willingly endured every abuse dealt to her and her son to keep on her lavish lifestyle


At some point in his career, Elliot becomes the doctor of Edward Nigma (also known as the Riddler). Nigma, diagnosed with terminal cancer, eventually hijacks one of Ra's al Ghul's Lazarus pits to regain his health. During this mystical treatment, which renders the participant temporarily insane, the highly intelligent Nigma experiences an unexpected epiphany, realizing that Bruce Wayne is Batman. After discovering that they had a common hatred for Wayne, Elliot and the Riddler decide to pool resources to bring him down. To this end, Elliot creates for himself the persona of "Hush"


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2008)

I prefer Hush over Bane anyways.

EGGHEAD FOR BATMAN 3!


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## batanga (Dec 19, 2008)

Mickey Rourke for Bane.


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2008)

batanga said:


> Mickey Rourke for Bane.



I see what you did there.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 19, 2008)

Bane and Hush are almost the exact same character . . .


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah this is a fake it just has to be


----------



## blackshikamaru (Dec 19, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Bane and Hush are almost the exact same character . . .



Except one is a fucking awesome and needs redemption on the big screen and the other is...okay not great but okay.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 19, 2008)

blackshikamaru said:


> Except one is a fucking awesome and needs redemption on the big screen and the other is...okay not great but okay.



Yea one has the advantage of being the original and the others just a cool knock-off.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2008)

Hush was only interesting in Dini;s arc

anyways Bane is and always will be one of the most awesome Batvillains ever, I mean just look at Knightfall.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm startled to see this.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 21, 2008)

Bring Black Mask...


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 21, 2008)

I smell Bullshit. A little burnt.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 22, 2008)

spellbinder ???

bane ??

or even killer croc 

or riddler


----------



## Talon. (Dec 22, 2008)

this is what i wanna see

Ryan Reynolds as Riddler (if that friend can pull off Deadpool well, he will be an amazing riddler.)
OR
Gerard Butler as Bane (cmon, he can do dis.)
OR
Eva Longoria as catwoman (trust me, this is a role for her)

i cant think of anyone else.......poo......


----------



## blackshikamaru (Dec 22, 2008)

Talon. said:


> this is what i wanna see
> 
> Ryan Reynolds as Riddler (if that friend can pull off Deadpool well, he will be an amazing riddler.)
> OR
> ...



#1) No

#2) Javier Bardem would be better, his name is Javier  

#3) oh hell no

#4) thank goodness


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Dec 22, 2008)

haha thats pretty funny


----------



## batanga (Dec 22, 2008)

Samuel L Jackson = Black Mask
Will Smith = Riddler
Mila Kunis = Catwoman
Re-cast two face, Eddie Murphy
And Wayne Knight as Penguin

Yes, FIVE villains! Call the movie Batman: Vengeance (for added cool).


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 22, 2008)

Ryan Reynolds? Fuck the bullshit. Seems like Carey is the only one who can pull off a good Riddler.


----------



## Chee (Dec 22, 2008)

batanga said:


> Samuel L Jackson = Black Mask
> Will Smith = Riddler
> Mila Kunis = Catwoman
> Re-cast two face, Eddie Murphy
> ...



Are you secretly a ex-producer for Batman and Robin?


----------



## batanga (Dec 22, 2008)

Chee said:


> Are you secretly a ex-producer for Batman and Robin?


Peter couldn't have gotten a cast that good 
michael emerson for riddler


----------



## Chee (Dec 22, 2008)

Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce
Guy Pearce

for riddler.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 22, 2008)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> Ryan Reynolds? Fuck the bullshit. Seems like Carey is the only one who can pull off a good Riddler.



Bah, Carrey was the worst villain in a Batman movie. 

Even Arnold was cooler as Mr. Freeze(actually, I really liked Arnolds casting, just not the dialogue).

Ryan Reynolds is a decent actor but oddly, Im not a fan of his comedies. When I see the Reynolds Joker, I'll think "Van Wilder and Batman crossover?"

lol, I can see the plot now. 

"Batman can conquer enemies, but he cannot conquer  women. Watch as Van Wilder becomes his mentor, teaching him the art and skill of getting laid."

Also starring Tara Reid as Catwoman......


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Dec 22, 2008)

Britney Spears for Catwoman ya'll!!!!!


----------



## batanga (Dec 22, 2008)

>Even Arnold was cooler as Mr. Freeze.
>Arnold was cooler as Mr. Freeze.
>was cooler as Mr. Freeze.
>cooler as Mr. Freeze.
>cooler


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 22, 2008)

Ultimate Batman Cast

Andy Dick as Riddler.
Tom Arnold as Mr Freeze.
Pauly Shore as the new Joker.
Jack Black as Penguin.

Replace Christian Bale is Zack Efron as Batman.

And watch people throw stones at me.......


----------



## Noah (Dec 23, 2008)

I nominate Scarface and the Ventriloquist.

Or a mob war crossfire with Black Mask and Penguin.

Or if we wanna go super realistic for the Nolan films.....Clayface.


----------



## Fin (Dec 23, 2008)

Eddie Murphy rules.. Bout time he gets off his ass with these family/kiddie movies.


----------



## Botzu (Dec 23, 2008)

Eddie Murphy is one of my least liked actors... coming to America and shrek and thats all I can stand him in.


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 23, 2008)

Eddie from the 80's/early 90's would have so rocked this.


----------



## Jessica (Dec 23, 2008)

Eddie Murphy? Pfft.

I WANT MARTIN LAWRENCE.


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2008)

why are people mentioning catwoman. she's a shit character  

bring on the bane


----------



## batanga (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Noah (Dec 23, 2008)

Yay for Ben Linus!

Emerson could make a great Riddler. In fact, if Eddie Murphy *really* tried and *really* wanted to get out of the cycle he's in now, he could probably do a good Riddler. But do I believe for a second he'd actually do it right? Nah. He'd probably push to play all of his own henchmen too.


----------



## Para (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh wow  I'm glad this isn't true. Of all the batman villains, the riddler would not exactly be high up there on my list of choices for Bale's batman.



batanga said:


> >Even Arnold was cooler as Mr. Freeze.
> >Arnold was cooler as Mr. Freeze.
> >was cooler as Mr. Freeze.
> >cooler as Mr. Freeze.
> >cooler



Hivemind


----------



## Ryuk (Dec 23, 2008)

wait what ?


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Dionysus (Dec 24, 2008)

Here's what Eddie Murphy thinks about this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X37m2AyuoKs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## batanga (Dec 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2008)

Eddie Murphy is a delusional twat, Nolan doesn't need his ass dragging all over the franchise.

And Rachel Weisz as Catwoman would be the best decision, I don't want Angelina Jolie anywhere near the role.


----------

